# Hamm, The pre-emptive sorry



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a thread to say sorry to all on the coach i am on that i snore :blush:
now you have been warned so if you are a light sleeper i suggest ear plugs cause i cant be the only snorer going.


----------



## annewynne (Jan 5, 2008)

hi just to say the keeper too snores bad,but we have purchased foam earplugs for other people so dont worry.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Dont worry, the young uns have a special way of dealing with those who interupt thier sleep !!


:lol2:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

We sould have a loudest snore comp where the winner gets first entry into hamm!!!
Im very bad and wake myself up all the time! it even goes as far as hearing people talking about me snoring and hearing my snoring and then waking up lol


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I shall bring a couple of rat pups with me then, stick em on the bottom lip, breathe in for your snore, get some free food :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

Hamish said:


> This is a thread to say sorry to all on the coach i am on that i snore :blush:
> now you have been warned so if you are a light sleeper i suggest ear plugs cause i cant be the only snorer going.


:lol2:which coach are you on?


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

ukgeckos said:


> We sould have a loudest snore comp where the winner gets first entry into hamm!!!
> Im very bad and wake myself up all the time! it even goes as far as hearing people talking about me snoring and hearing my snoring and then waking up lol


I Think the coach driver will win if december is anything to go by lol


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Noooooooooo , am ****** , as long as you don't have some kind of wierd snore I should be able to get to sleep :whip:...well I hope I'll be able to get to sleep.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

dont think i dare go to sleep on the coach with all you lot!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Nah it's ok we can just nick the passports of those who are snoring so we don't have to put up with it on the road back :whistling2:.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

kaimarion said:


> Nah it's ok we can just nick the passports of those who are snoring so we don't have to put up with it on the road back :whistling2:.


haha its not the snoring that worries me!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Please...no snorers sit next to me :roll:.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

i wont sleep one wink i garentee it! never been able to sleep when travelling!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

Hamish said:


> This is a thread to say sorry to all on the coach i am on that i snore :blush:
> now you have been warned so if you are a light sleeper i suggest ear plugs cause i cant be the only snorer going.


 
oh god, and im getting on at Edinburgh so will have it all the way...only joking not to worry i'll have my ipod anyway and you'll need something to drown out my chatting anyway lol.....


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

intravenous said:


> Please...no snorers sit next to me :roll:.


plenty room on the coach lucy for you to get away from me lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

where is this mystical HAMM place anyway??.... i've always wondered..:crazy::blush:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

HABU said:


> where is this mystical HAMM place anyway??.... i've always wondered..:crazy::blush:


Germany Habu.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Germany Habu.


 i was always thinking that!.. domo: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ah, heck!... that's just right up the road a piece!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Hamish said:


> plenty room on the coach lucy for you to get away from me lol


...no offence :razz:. I just get cranky when I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Dont worry, the young uns have a special way of dealing with those who interupt thier sleep !!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


A swift slap to the face often helps 
I could sleep through the next war outside my bedroom to be fair.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

well they reckon they may find out what a true scotsman wears under his kilt...

... we tried telling them they dont wana know, but you know what kids are like !


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> well they reckon they may find out what a true scotsman wears under his kilt...
> 
> ... we tried telling them they dont wana know, but you know what kids are like !


like what? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> well they reckon they may find out what a true scotsman wears under his kilt...
> 
> ... we tried telling them they dont wana know, but you know what kids are like !


mg:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Im on the same coach as hamish and i'm sittin next to brian (The keeper, annewynne's otherhalf) who's a proven loud snorer,

only good thing on my side is i'm deaf in 1 ear so gotta make sure they sit on that side:lol2: but its should be ok cos annewynne has bought every1 on the coach some ear plugs. all you gotta do is ask for them when he starts to snore


----------

